# Dairy Crest Creamery, Torrington, Devon.



## timbly (Aug 23, 2010)

This site should have been demolished or developed years ago but the council are behaving like arses. I got more than 200 pictures & have posted them all on my site, here is just a sample.


----------



## chaoticreason (Aug 23, 2010)

It took me a while to figure out whether I was looking across,up or down at some shots; not too sure I have sussed it yet... erm! I endeavour to figure it out! some of the most abstractly beguiling shots I have seen in a while.
All good due too yourself for puzzling my head,most excellent fun.
Great pics! many thanks.


----------



## chaoticreason (Aug 23, 2010)

Got it figured; some shots are from very high up! pretty scary!


----------



## timbly (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't worry, it's perfectly safe.


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 4, 2010)

Only red x`s Im afraid cos it looks like your site has gone tits.


----------



## timbly (Sep 5, 2010)

*Technical hitch*

Sorry the pics have disappeared, everyone. This is because my site is down & the links to my pics lesd nowhere. As soon as it's back up they will, AS IF BY MAGIC, reappear.


----------

